# c and c site moreton dorset



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Going to c and c site in moreton dorset..anyone been before..believe there is a nice pub just outside the site...arriving on site sunday 12th july


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

jack99 said:


> Going to c and c site in moreton dorset..anyone been before..believe there is a nice pub just outside the site...arriving on site sunday 12th july


ive never been but the 12th is a monday.(you had me worried as i just booked that day off!)


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We've been there and it is a fairly standard C & CC site and is absolutely fine. There is a pub just outside but we didn't go in there so I can't say what it's like. Just down the road there is a shop at the petrol station and another (I think better) one a bit further on. It's also very close to the station with trains to Dorchester and Weymouth in one direction and Wool and beyond in the other.

Apart from that it depends what you want. We visit the area a lot because my son's family live a few miles away and we're always looking out for the ideal site near them. We have preferred other sites to the Moreton one but mainly because we like it if we can go for good walks directly from the site. The Moreton site is on a mainish road with not a lot of immediate interest. However, if you'll be driving off the site, or taking the train it is in a good position for visiting lots of places. The site also has a very good laundry room!

If you're interested our preferred sites in the area are Nutley Farm CL, on Winfrith Heath (ehu, but no WCs or showers) and the Crossways CC site, just along the road from Moreton, which we stayed at last time. This was a bit of a revelation: it didn't look like a usual manicured CC site as it was set in woodland.

Enjoy your trip


Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, we've been several times - a nice spot, completely different from the CC side the other side of the railway. Open, and good firm ground; a tip for you - if you don't need hook-up go for a standard pitch. The ground is rock hard all over, there are only a few hardstandings, so basically if you pay for the "premium" you'll probably get a grass pitch anyway.

The pub next door is the Frampton Arms, and they do good food - you will need to book for the conservatory restaurant at weekends, otherwise a quick check when you're on site for a table. Some lovely train pictures in the lounge bar (!)

If you cycle, Moreton village is just down the road, it has Lawrence of Arabia's grave in the churchyard extension. His "hideaway" Clouds Hill (NT) is a short ride across the river bridge and through the woods (a good cycle track and road at the top). Nice gardens in Moreton Village as well. 

There's lots of places around, and a good drive out in the 'van to Ringstead Bay and NT parking (free) on top of the cliffs - PM me for details.


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone...sorry karlb...i was only one day out...weve got a few visits to make while we are down there..was hoping that the public transport would help us out..site sounds o.k for us..


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

just got back from moreton site in dorset...site was fine..showers etc were cleaned regularly....ground was rock hard but reasonably level...fish and chip van comes round weds and sat evenings..marvellous..found the trains really handy..right on the doorstep...apart from the horn going every hour during the day..enjoyed the trip ..would recommend the site


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

jack99 said:


> just got back from moreton site in dorset...site was fine..showers etc were cleaned regularly....ground was rock hard but reasonably level...fish and chip van comes round weds and sat evenings..marvellous..found the trains really handy..right on the doorstep...apart from the horn going every hour during the day..enjoyed the trip ..would recommend the site


I trust you saw the radio site, including 30m mast, located next to the pub on Network Rail land. I commissioned the site in 1998 during a glorious Summer.


----------

